# Quick question regarding waterproof cameras



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

We have a cruise coming up back to Grand Cayman and Cozumel. Last time we were there we bought a cheesy $20 'waterproof' camera to use out there on the stingray sandbar and for snorkeling. Of course the thing leaked 2 seconds after getting water on it. 

Anyway, I am looking for a waterproof camera in the range up to $250 that will take some decent pics and pretty good video. It would be great if it's small enough to fit in your pocket. Before researching it I figured I would ask 2Cool to guide me in the right direction.

Thanks for any info!!


----------



## chasdawg (Jan 22, 2010)

*camera*

heard this is a nice one 99.00 at bestbuy online only
*Olympus - Factory-Refurbished Stylus Tough 3000 12.0-Megapixel Digital Camera - Red*


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

If you have an Iphone 4 then Check out the LifeProof case. Completely waterproof. You can video and take pics under water then post them on FB. Trust me well worth the money. But if you dont have the Iphone then i guess i aint much help.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I had a Pentax W-30 till I dropped it on a hard floor, Shot some good pictures, good to 10'. The newer models are supposed to be better. My Kodak Playsport also takes an ok picture, but also does good underwater video.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Fins-N-Fowl said:


> If you have an Iphone 4 then Check out the LifeProof case. Completely waterproof. You can video and take pics under water then post them on FB. Trust me well worth the money. But if you dont have the Iphone then i guess i aint much help.


Now that is pretty cool. That case can take a beating AND is waterproof. I think that is the route I am going to go. Thanks!


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

No problem. Have a safe trip.


----------

